# Rifle river



## hockeyking13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys heading up to my buddies cabin on the rifle river for the weekend. I've only fly fished a few times so i am kind of new to the game. The question is what is hatching right now? Brown drakes? I have spent all week on the internet and this hatch stuff is so confusing haha. Also i see that the primary hatch happens in the evening and night.....with that being said what pattern do you use during the morning or mid day? Insect patterns? 

I've caught fish on mepps and panther Martin's but I'd like to get more into fly fishing...any info would be much appreciated on what to use.

Thanks guys


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

#12 Adams seems to work during any hatch... proper presentation is the most important part. As long as your fly is relatively close in color and size, and presented properly, you will get strikes

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

The rifle isn't the easiest river to dry fly fish on. I do well with streamers and a few of my buddies do well with panther martins and rapalas


----------



## hockeyking13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya i do decent on panther Martin's


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good streamer and I forgot its name from Frank's Great Outdoors is a brown with an orange colored body stripe. Caught many browns on that one in the Rifle. Adams is a great fly and my family used it in the Western UP all the time. There is a brown drake hatch going on strongly right now as the sky was full of them here at the house last night. Very high water this weekend may limit your fishing.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Muddler Minnow


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Slumpbuster, olive, #8 is my go to michigan trout streamer...works everywhere

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

6" Garden Hackle. :evilsmile


----------

